
Under the Hood of .NET Memory Management (2011) [pdf] - vikas0380
http://download.red-gate.com/ebooks/DotNet/Under_the_Hood_of_.NET_Management.pdf
======
newscracker
Mods, please add 2011 to the title so people know which year it's from
(November 2011 is when this was published). This PDF contains older
information in some sections, and seeing the year in the title could help
someone point to more current sources of information without having to open it
and read it.

Thanks.

~~~
DennisP
Do you know specifically what's different now? (Honest question, I'm a .Net
developer.)

~~~
ninjaoxygen
I believe the GC changed massively in both 4.0 and 4.5, although 4.0 is
definitely mentioned in the book.

~~~
spo81rty
Yeah GC has went through a few changes. Server vs desktop mode, new options
like large object heap compaction and several other things I'm sure.

